# Sticky  Dr. Dodds Updated Liver Diet



## Ladysmom

I know many of you use this diet, so be aware that it has recently been updated.

DR. DODD’S HOMEMADE DIET


This diet is an updated homemade diet that has been submitted by a nutritionist from the University of Tennessee at Knoxville. The nutritionist spoke with Dr. Dodd about the changes recommended to make the diet more balanced and complete. Dr. Dodd has given permission to post this modified diet to the liver shunt lists:

LIVER FRIENDLY DIET (canine)

1 pound cod filets
1/2 pound sweet potatoes
1/2 pound white potatoes
1/2 pound green beans
1/2 pound carrots
1 Tablespoon canola oil
3 tablets (750 mg) Calcium carbonate
1 Capsule Vitamin E (100 IU)
1000 mg Omega 3 fatty acids
1/2 Vitamin B complex human vitamin tablet

Mix all ingredients together until it is well blended. This will give you approximately 8 cups of food. Depending on the size of your dog, you can double or triple the recipe.
With liver disease try and feed in 3 or 4 small meals, the last one being at bedtime. This puts less stress on the liver. Put one-meal portions in baggies and freeze what you won't use in 3 days. You should be able to cook once a week and freeze what you don't use. This recipe will stay fresh for 3 days in the fridge.

Cod fillets or white low-fat fish has a specific amino acid that actually helps heal the liver. Soy and fat-free cottage cheese also have this specific amino acid, but should not be used in a diet until the pre- and post-meal bile acid test comes back in a normal range.


Calcium carbonate is 40% elemental calcium. If another calcium compound is selected, the percentages vary and the dose should be recalculated for accuracy. Please use canola oil as other oils do not contain similar amounts of linoleic acid. Please note that this is still a low fat diet. The vitamin E, fish oils, B complex vitamins, and L-carnitine are suggestions that we make for patients with liver disease, as these animals have altered absorption of these nutrients. This recipe can be used for long term feeding without reservation. The recipe makes about 1400 grams of food containing 1150 kcalories.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Thanks for posting it Marj.


----------



## princessre

I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?


----------



## dwerten

I work with her personally as she does all our blood work and this is different than the one she sent me a month ago so i will email her this and confirm this as this is definitely different than what she sent me directly as the one she sent me i posted on another thread. BTW she will be making this diet and selling it soon which will be very nice for many who do not home cook


----------



## dwerten

I heard back from her assistant as jean will not be responding to emails until sunday so will post then but the assistant said she does not recall the following items being part of diet so this is what i believe U of T added to diet to make it more balanced I believe but will confirm from jean on monday. 

1 Tablespoon canola oil
3 tablets (750 mg) Calcium carbonate
1 Capsule Vitamin E (100 IU)
1000 mg Omega 3 fatty acids
1/2 Vitamin B complex human vitamin tablet


----------



## tamizami

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382


> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830


> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks so much!! You guys are so helpful!! I think my puppy's levels are all normal. Would this diet still be good for him? We still haven't found a good dog food he likes, so I'm thinking about cooking...


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 9 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759820


> I heard back from her assistant as jean will not be responding to emails until sunday so will post then but the assistant said she does not recall the following items being part of diet so this is what i believe U of T added to diet to make it more balanced I believe but will confirm from jean on monday.
> 
> 1 Tablespoon canola oil
> 3 tablets (750 mg) Calcium carbonate
> 1 Capsule Vitamin E (100 IU)
> 1000 mg Omega 3 fatty acids
> 1/2 Vitamin B complex human vitamin tablet[/B]


Yes, that's exactly what I said in my original post. A nutritionist at U of T added the supplements to make it more balanced and complete.

A bow customer got the updated diet through Texas A&M where she is a vet student.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830


> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I think I might try this for a while, just for a change. Nikki's home made recipe is very similar to this, but I haven't tried it with the cod yet. I would make it like you do, adding Animal Essentials Multi and Calcium, and either olive oil or hemp oil.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759862


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I think I might try this for a while, just for a change. Nikki's home made recipe is very similar to this, but I haven't tried it with the cod yet. I would make it like you do, adding Animal Essentials Multi and Calcium, and either olive oil or hemp oil.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you just add more oil if you substitute olive or another oil for canola oil?

I know most recipes specifically state canola oil like this updated liver diet does:

"Please use canola oil as other oils do not contain similar amounts of linoleic acid."


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 9 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759882


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759862





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I think I might try this for a while, just for a change. Nikki's home made recipe is very similar to this, but I haven't tried it with the cod yet. I would make it like you do, adding Animal Essentials Multi and Calcium, and either olive oil or hemp oil.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you just add more oil if you substitute olive or another oil for canola oil?

I know most recipes specifically state canola oil like this updated liver diet does:

"Please use canola oil as other oils do not contain similar amounts of linoleic acid."
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hemp oil has a good blend of Omega 3-6-9. If I used canola, I'd use organic. I use it only once in a while, as it is very refined, even the organic.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759917


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 9 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759882





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759862





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I think I might try this for a while, just for a change. Nikki's home made recipe is very similar to this, but I haven't tried it with the cod yet. I would make it like you do, adding Animal Essentials Multi and Calcium, and either olive oil or hemp oil.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you just add more oil if you substitute olive or another oil for canola oil?

I know most recipes specifically state canola oil like this updated liver diet does:

"Please use canola oil as other oils do not contain similar amounts of linoleic acid."
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hemp oil has a good blend of Omega 3-6-9. If I used canola, I'd use organic. The regular is genetically modified. I use canola only once in a while, as it is very refined, even the organic. Edited to add: I give Nikki raw (unpasteurized) milk once a week. It has linoleic acid in it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## tamizami

I'm not a big fan of canola oil - isn't it a genetically modified plant? Anyway, I like to rotate different oils and forgot to mention hemp, which Suzan taught me.

I also give mine 1/8 teaspoon of raw, organic coconut oil too, a few times a week - they love it, thank you Suzan!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759948


> I'm not a big fan of canola oil - isn't it a genetically modified plant? Anyway, I like to rotate different oils and forgot to mention hemp, which Suzan taught me.
> 
> I also give mine 1/8 teaspoon of raw, organic coconut oil too, a few times a week - they love it, thank you Suzan! [/B]



Oh yes, I forgot about that coconut oil. Nikki loves it, too.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760003


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759948





> I'm not a big fan of canola oil - isn't it a genetically modified plant? Anyway, I like to rotate different oils and forgot to mention hemp, which Suzan taught me.
> 
> I also give mine 1/8 teaspoon of raw, organic coconut oil too, a few times a week - they love it, thank you Suzan! [/B]



Oh yes, I forgot about that coconut oil. Nikki loves it, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I read that coconut oil was a good choice for dogs with digestive problems (Lady had HGE three times), but am always so hesitant to make substitutions to a recipe. I know most recipes are balanced using the linoleic content of canola oil.

Coconut oil has so many other health benefits, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 9 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760033


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760003





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759948





> I'm not a big fan of canola oil - isn't it a genetically modified plant? Anyway, I like to rotate different oils and forgot to mention hemp, which Suzan taught me.
> 
> I also give mine 1/8 teaspoon of raw, organic coconut oil too, a few times a week - they love it, thank you Suzan! [/B]



Oh yes, I forgot about that coconut oil. Nikki loves it, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I read that coconut oil was a good choice for dogs with digestive problems (Lady had HGE three times), but am always so hesitant to make substitutions to a recipe. I know most recipes are balanced using the linoleic content of canola oil.

Coconut oil has so many other health benefits, too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I used to worry a lot about sticking perfectly to a recipe, but I don't worry so much anymore. But in your case, Lady has more than one health issue, so I understand.


BTW, I don't even add the coconut oil to Nikki's food. I give it to her as a treat. She licks it off a spoon. 1/4 teaspoon every few days. (Or at least when I remember, lol.)


----------



## dwerten

a nutritionist told me hemp oil and coconut oil are vergy good. I gave dd 1/4 tsp of coconut oil every day for a year but also read it increases red blood cell count and can affect their arteries so i got nervous and now only use as a topical. Dee Dee loves coconut oil. I never used the hemp oil. The nutiva is suppose to be the best hemp oil but the best coconut oil is this one below as it is very pure and i like it much better than nutiva 

http://www.qualityfirst.on.ca/CVO.htm



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759917


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 9 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759882





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759862





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759830





> QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 8 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759382





> I'm sorry if this sounds totally clueless, but how would one go about cooking this?[/B]


I put this recipe in the Recipe section of SM a year ago when Jean gave us the diet to lower ALT levels. I slice the potatoes and put in a baking dish, clean and layer the fish over the potatoes and bake at about 400F for 20-40 minutes - until the edges of the fish get crispy. 

The liver cleansing diet is just the fish, potatoes and sweet potatoes. Once the dog's liver numbers have come down you can add the other ingredients (we rotate different vegetables and use different white fish each time as well). Its all cooked the same, except with carrots I steam them a little first, otherwise they are still too hard after baking. 

Once you remove the mixture, put it in a bowl and hand mix it. I do not use canola oil, but rotate olive, salmon and cod liver oil and mix that in. I add a multivitamin powder to each day's meal (we use Animal Essentials Multi vitamin and calcium supplement). You can also add a probiotic if you want.

Hope that helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, I think I might try this for a while, just for a change. Nikki's home made recipe is very similar to this, but I haven't tried it with the cod yet. I would make it like you do, adding Animal Essentials Multi and Calcium, and either olive oil or hemp oil.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you just add more oil if you substitute olive or another oil for canola oil?

I know most recipes specifically state canola oil like this updated liver diet does:

"Please use canola oil as other oils do not contain similar amounts of linoleic acid."
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hemp oil has a good blend of Omega 3-6-9. If I used canola, I'd use organic. I use it only once in a while, as it is very refined, even the organic.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

when i did elimination diet with dee dee derm had me use safflower oil instead of canola oil -- what is the difference in those as i never researched that ?


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 9 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760101


> when i did elimination diet with dee dee derm had me use safflower oil instead of canola oil -- what is the difference in those as i never researched that ?[/B]


I've come across recipes that call for safflower oil instead of canola, usually older recipes. 

Here's a breakdown of which oils contain what amounts of linoleic acid:

Oils and foods that contain linoleic acid include corn oil (59 %),cottonseed oil (49-58%), soybean oil (51%), safflower oil (78%), poppy seed oil (70%), hemp oil (50-70%), canola oil (21%), walnut oil (51%), grain-fed cow milk, olive oil (10%), palm oil (10%), sunflower oil (68%), lard (10%), egg yolks (16%), spirulina, peanut oil (48%), okra, rice bran oil (39%), wheat germ oil (55%), grape seed oil (73%), macadamia oil (1-3%), pistachio oil (32.7%), sesame oil (45%), cocoa butter (3%), coconut oil (2%), butter (2%).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linoleic_acid

It looks like coconut oil doesn't contain nearly enough, but hemp oil and safflower oil contain quite a bit.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Coconut oil is not a substitute for the other oils, but a supplement to them. It's the lauric acid in it which has a huge benefit. I use the Nutiva brand because it's organic and I can get it cheap on amazon. I also use Nutiva hemp oil.


Coconut oil facts


I use it as a body moisturizer and in cooking, too.


----------



## dwerten

this is what was sent to me that made me nervous about coconut oil as this person is a nutritionist, runs a rescue and does a ton of research on animal health and she sent me the info and told me to be careful of internal supplementing with coconut oil because of this - it is a vet study she said any vet can pull up - this being said - dee dee was on it for a year and had blood work and all was fine but not sure of long term effects with use. 


Lipid Res. 1980 Nov;21(8):1082-9. 


Red cell cholesterol enrichment and spur cell anemia in dogs fed a cholesterol-enriched atherogenic diet.

<A diet supplemented with cholesterol and coconut oil is atherogenic in dogs. The purpose of the present study was to examine the effects of this diet on red cells in pure-bred beagles and greyhounds. Within 3 days after the initiation of this diet red cell cholesterol/phospholipid increased and membrane fluidity decreased, with maximum changes attained by 12 weeks. Serum lipoprotein cholesterol/phospholipid also increased, and serum from cholesterol-fed dogs transferred cholesterol to normal red cells. Significant abnormalities of liver function developed in all cholesterol-fed dogs. Hematocrit declined beginning at 6 weeks, with a parallel increase in osmotic fragility. Reticulocytes were elevated in beagles but normal in greyhounds. Red cell morphology resembled acanthocytes or spur cells. All red cell parameters returned to normal within 4 weeks after stopping the diet. These studies demonstrate that a cholestrol-enriched, atherogenic diet causes profound and reversible changes in the lipid composition, membrane fluidity, and morphology of red cells in dogs.


----------



## tamizami

I use the coconut oil as a treat a couple of times a week only and do not substitute it in their food recipes.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 10 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760274


> I use the coconut oil as a treat a couple of times a week only and do not substitute it in their food recipes.[/B]



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Dharmax7

How much do you feed a 30 pound dog of Dr dobbs liver cleanse formula please


----------



## Dharmax7

How much do you feed a 30 pound dog per day of the Dobbs liver diet?


----------

